# Patio Table & Chairs



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok,

Just got back from vacation and as usual I found something really cool in SkyMall magazine during my flight.

http://www.skymall.com/shopping/detail.htm?pid=101887179&c=&v=&ddi=/products/ac/12/06/101887179x.jpg

I really like this table and chairs and would like to make something similar out of teak. My favorite part of the design is the folding chairs and the way they stack under the table. I would probably make the table to allow the chairs to sit on one side instead of flat so that you don't have to remove the umbrella to stow the chairs under the table. The table plans I can come up with on my own. If someone knows of a good set of plans for the folding chairs, that would be a big help.


----------



## stephanieluis (Oct 13, 2008)

Classic Patio Furniture is a Bay area California based company that specializes in very high quality patio & garden furniture at substantial. They offer the highest quality hand and machine crafted complete line of patio furniture & outdoor furniture including table sets, teak chairs, chaise lounges, outdoor tables, garden benches, cushion and other garden accessories. Thier garden furniture adds style and sophistication to patio, deck and front porch of home.
-------------
Stephanieluis



Search Engine Optimization


----------

